# ¿Preamplificador para microfono de condensador a valvulas o hibrido?



## Limbo (Abr 14, 2010)

Buenas,

He escuchado tanto hablar de las valvulas que hoy me he armado de valor y me he metido a buscar informacion basica sobre ellas. Al principio les tenia miedo por su fragilidad y precio y no me atrevia a pensar en montar un previo a valvulas, pero ahora que sé como funcionan en su estado mas primitivo me he tomado la libertad de soñar con un preamplificador a valvulas para un micro de condensador.

Ilusionado, me dispongo a buscar por Google projectos de previos a valvulas para micros de condensador y no he visto nada interesante (Una decepcion ), lo mas que he encontrado han sido esquemas muy simples que no creo que tengan demasiada calidad.

Despues de esta introduccion viene la pregunta del trillon de dolares (Si, si, trillon!): ¿Sabeis de algun proyecto interesante de previo a valvulas o hibrido para micro de condensador? Me hariais el hombre mas feliz de todas las dimensiones habidas y por haber (El universo se queda pequeño)

Muchas gracias.
Saludos!
P.D: El trillon de dolares se hara efectivo despues del montaje de dicho previo.
Nota: El trillon de dolares se entregara unicamente si el montaje de dicho previo se realiza en menos de una hora. (Muahahaha)


----------



## crimson (Abr 14, 2010)

Hola limbo, es todo un tema... La mayoría de los micrófonos condensador tienen un FET que sirve para bajar la impedancia muy alta de entrada del mic a un valor que sea más fácilmente "transportable" por un cable, en este caso de baja impedancia, pero no agregan ni quitan nada, en realidad son muy simples. En los pre de válvulas el mic va a la grilla con una resistencia de escape de alto valor y la señal sale por cátodo, y nada más... En el tema válvulas no hay (en general) mucha complejidad, tienden a ser simples. Saludos C


----------



## Dano (Abr 14, 2010)

Esquema de pre valvular hay en internet, yo una vez bajé y armé uno con dos 12ax7 y sonaba lindo 

Cada canal (L R) usaban las dos partes de la valvula. era basicamente dos pre en serie, para mic se conectaban en serie las dos partes, para line usaba una sola.
Cuando digo partes es porque la 12ax7 son dos tridiodos en una sola valvula.

Busca pre 12ax7 o pre ecc83 y de seguro vas a encontrar buen material.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Abr 15, 2010)

> En los pre de válvulas el mic va a la grilla con una resistencia de escape de alto valor y la señal sale por cátodo, y nada más... En el tema válvulas no hay (en general) mucha complejidad, tienden a ser simples. Saludos C


Pues vaya, pensaba que la historia con valvulas seria mas compleja. Al haber poquitos componentes en los diseños que vi me daba la sensacion de que no iban a sonar muy bien.



> Busca pre 12ax7 o pre ecc83 y de seguro vas a encontrar buen material.


Buscare esto que me dices.

Lo que se me olvido comentar (supongo que se deduce) es que el mic lo utilizo para grabar,¿Tengo que observar algun aspecto en especial en los esquemas?

Una cosita sobre las valvulas que todavia no he encontrado en ningun lado, ¿Que aspecto "tecnico" tienen las valvulas para dar ese toque magico al sonido?(Colorean el sonido o algo asi, pero no entiendo ni he encontrado como afectan las valvulas a las ondas) 

En fin, muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 15, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Una cosita sobre las valvulas que todavia no he encontrado en ningun lado, *¿Que aspecto "tecnico" tienen las valvulas para dar ese toque magico al sonido?*(Colorean el sonido o algo asi, pero no entiendo ni he encontrado como afectan las valvulas a las ondas)



Leé esto y después comentamos los resultados:
http://sound.whsites.net/valves/index.html
Lo que dice ahí es exclusivamente un análisis técnico, que es el único que cabe realizar, todo lo demás que escuches son.....bueno....mensajes subjetivos (lo digo así para no ir a moderación ).


----------



## Limbo (Abr 15, 2010)

Gracias ezavalla. Me llevara un tiempo leerme todo los apartados, porque no tengo mucha velocidad de lectura en ingles y ademas estoy con el diccionario online en la otra pestaña, pero no me queda otra porque en español no encuentro absolutamente nada de buena informacion, asi que "Welcome English"..


----------



## Cacho (Abr 15, 2010)

Ya que andás por el inglés, date una vueltita por acá: http://lenardaudio.com/education/14_valve_amps.html
Es una buena lectura también, menos avanzada que la de ESP 

Copypasteo un pedacito de esa página:



> *Basic differences between valve and solid-state amps*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Limbo (Abr 15, 2010)

> Ya que andás por el inglés, date una vueltita por acá: http://lenardaudio.com/education/14_valve_amps.html


Esa web aparece en el primer enlace del indice de la web que me dio ezavalla. Todavia no he llegado a leerla (Voy a paso de tortuga leyendo a ratos).
http://lenardaudio.com/education/14_valve_amps.html


----------



## Limbo (Abr 16, 2010)

Buenas,

¿Los zocalos de valvulas de 9 pines tienen dimensiones standard? ¿O hay variedad segun el fabricante?

La PCB que he hecho para el previo a valvulas ha salido un poco mas grande de lo que es en realidad (No sé porque) y con los demás componentes no tendre mucho problemas pero por lo que veo en los zocalos de valvulas, los pines son muy rigidos, asi que no podria retorcer un poco para adaptarlo si son standard.

Gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## Dano (Abr 17, 2010)

Sobre los zócalos yo solo conocí un tipo pero eso no quiere decir que exista otro tipo... no estoy muy seguro, tal vez otro tenga la certeza...

Sobre pcb por lo general no se usa, se pone una regleta o peine y se conecta entre el peine y los zócalos de las valvulas tipo pin-a-pin.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Abr 17, 2010)

> Sobre pcb por lo general no se usa, se pone una regleta o peine y se conecta entre el peine y los zócalos de las valvulas tipo pin-a-pin.


¿Te refieres a esto con regleta/peine?: http://ersonelectronica.com/images/645-REGLETA.jpg
¿Lo llamais peine por alli?


----------



## Dano (Abr 17, 2010)

Es una regleta a lo que me refiero pero de éste tipo







Arriba a lo largo de la hoja de papel está el "peine" al que me refiero...

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Abr 17, 2010)

> Sobre pcb por lo general no se usa, se pone una regleta o peine y se conecta entre el peine y los zócalos de las valvulas tipo pin-a-pin.


Viendo la foto no entiendo eso que me dices. 
Lo que entiendo es que iria desde la PCB cables hacia la regleta, de la regleta a la valvula y despues al zocalo 

O te has confundido o he entendido mal. 
Por deduccion imagino que has querido decir que va desde la PCB cables a la regleta, de la regleta al zocalo y despues en el zocalo la valvula.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 17, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Viendo la foto no entiendo eso que me dices.
> Lo que entiendo es que iria desde la PCB cables hacia la regleta, de la regleta a la valvula y despues al zocalo
> O te has confundido o he entendido mal.
> Por deduccion imagino que has querido decir que va desde la PCB cables a la regleta, de la regleta al zocalo y despues en el zocalo la valvula.



Es mas simple que eso: NO SE USA PCB. Las conexiones se hacen punto-a-punto usando la regleta de terminales como un medio de apoyo adicional para aquellos nodos del circuito que sea complicado cablear.


----------



## Limbo (Abr 17, 2010)

> Es mas simple que eso: NO SE USA PCB. Las conexiones se hacen punto-a-punto usando la regleta de terminales como un medio de apoyo adicional para aquellos nodos del circuito que sea complicado cablear.


Vaya, pues yo ya he hecho la PCB :cabezon:
Cogi el circuito de la revista elektor y venian las PCB  con los pines de la valvula.
Bueno, siempre puedo soldar cable y soldarlos al zocalo.
Imagino que los zocalos llevaran rosca o algun tipo de sujeccion para anclar en la caja y que se pueda poner la valvula por fuera ¿verdad?


----------



## Dano (Abr 17, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Vaya, pues yo ya he hecho la PCB :cabezon:
> Cogi el circuito de la revista elektor y venian las PCB  con los pines de la valvula.
> Bueno, siempre puedo soldar cable y soldarlos al zocalo.
> Imagino que los zocalos llevaran rosca o algun tipo de sujeccion para anclar en la caja y que se pueda poner la valvula por fuera ¿verdad?



Los zócalos tienen dos aletas donde se atornillan al chasis.

Es lo mismo la PCB o Punto-a-punto, pero como antes no era tan común la placa con cobre de un lado se utilizaba éste método. Lo mencioné simplemente por si querías armar el previo bien estilo "Vintage"

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Abr 17, 2010)

> Lo mencioné simplemente por si querías armar el previo bien estilo "Vintage"


La verdad, me da igual, con que suene como tiene que sonar me vale.
Gracias a ambos.
Saludos.


----------



## Resurrectioncol (Abr 26, 2010)

Dano, acerca del que armaste con dos 12ax7, tendrías el esquema en algun lado, o el link?  Suena bastante interesante, busqué estos tubos aqui en Colombia y ya los encontré!

Gracias!


----------



## Limbo (Ago 16, 2011)

Buenas,

Retomo este tema despues de mucho tiempo porque todavia no consegui un esquema, ya que el que tenia pensado resulta que necesita una bobina especialisima..

¿Alguien sabe de algun pre para microfono de condensador (Phantom)? Es para un estudio de grabacion...

Por google no encuentro absolutamente nada, o al menos no sé buscarlo,¿una manita porfavor?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 16, 2011)

Limbo en definitiva de que tipo seia el pre, con tubos o semiconductores?


----------



## Limbo (Ago 16, 2011)

En el nombre el tema lo digo.. pandacba  Valvulitas porsupuesto, lo que no sé si decidirme por uno mixto o un 100% valvulas, a mi me da igual mientras sea de calidad ya que es para un estudio de grabacion, pero eso si, que lleve valvulas  ¿Tienes algun esquema? dime que si dime que si  jaja

Gracias por interesarte pandacba.


----------



## Dano (Ago 16, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Retomo este tema despues de mucho tiempo porque todavia no consegui un esquema, ya que el que tenia pensado resulta que necesita una bobina especialisima..
> 
> ...


 

Rod Eliott (sound.westhost.com), hay varios.


----------



## Limbo (Ago 17, 2011)

> Rod Eliott (sound.westhost.com), hay varios.


He remirado esa web y no veo nada a valvulas..


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> He remirado esa web y no veo nada a valvulas..



¿ Y por que no buscaste primero "En Casa" ? 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-valvular-microfono-60500/


----------



## Limbo (Ago 17, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y por que no buscaste primero "En Casa" ?
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-valvular-microfono-60500/


Ese que pusiste fogonazo es de los que me gusto en un principio pero segui leyendo y pusiste que era para microfonos dinamicos... ¿no? ¿Se puede adaptar para microfono de condensador  con alimentacion phantom entonces? 

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Ago 17, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> Ese que pusiste fogonazo es de los que me gusto en un principio pero segui leyendo y pusiste que era para microfonos dinamicos... ¿no? ¿Se puede adaptar para microfono de condensador  con alimentacion phantom entonces?
> 
> Gracias.
> Saludos.



La alimentación phantom es una cosa el pre es otra. No son dependientes uno de otro.

Es por eso que te mandé esa página, donde hay varios proyectos con fuente phantom...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> ...... ¿Se puede adaptar para microfono de condensador  con alimentacion phantom entonces? ...........



Fuente phantom: Sip
Micrófono a condensador: Hay que ver las características del micrófono, casi seguro que si.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 17, 2011)

Ja, ese es un muy buen proyecto limbo, solo deberas dejar tus obleas en las islas caiman......


----------

